# Lenco Tab Switch



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

This can’t possibly be what they expect to last, the back of this switch panel with mother board is open to salty air? WTF, that will last about a week, is this for real?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I thought the same thing when we put my buddies in his boat. I looked up the replacement cost and wow. Best of luck to you.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahaha, no shit


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Buy 2 part caulk tube west marine epoxy with the thickener added,has consistency of mayonnaise, pump it in and seal it up at bottom.Did this to my electro tab tab switch


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea I am going to call them and see if they expect this to last just to hear their thought process. I use yamalube protectant spray on everything electrical but this just seems like a silly design. Blew my mind. Oh well, this is how lessons are learned. 

was curious if any of you had gotten and explanation for this design.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I had the brain or whatever it is taken out and 2 momentary switches put it years ago. Haven’t had a prob since. They actuate the tabs a little faster so you need a little finesse but nothing you don’t get used to in a minute.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Weird. My Lencos use a regular three way marine switch. I'd spray the piss out of it with Corrosion X and install.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

That's weird, the board on mine was exposed in the back but not like that... It was coated in a clear resin/coating over all the components.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Don't worry, the gas from your batteries will corrode it to death before the salt air gets to it.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It isn’t anywhere close to my batteries, it is under side console to open air.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Hmm, i'd probly seal that up with a little silicon.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Charles Hadley said:


> Buy 2 part caulk tube west marine epoxy with the thickener added,has consistency of mayonnaise, pump it in and seal it up at bottom.Did this to my electro tab tab switch


How did you keep it from oozing out until the caulk set? I wonder if expanding foam spray would work or if it would be corrosive to the electrical components on the board?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I just spoke to the folks there at Lenco Marine and it has a coating that is sprayed / dipped and should not corrode, at least quickly. I will use the yamalube as I do on everything and roll with it. Guess we will find out.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’d try distributor waterproofing spray. Works well . I use on battery terminals as well. Made for electrical parts


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Zika said:


> How did you keep it from oozing out until the caulk set? I wonder if expanding foam spray would work or if it would be corrosive to the electrical components on the board?


Squirted it in and duct taped the shit out of it to hold it in place,used the fast set 2 part thickened epoxy, supposed to set not cure in 10 minutes. Worked as I hoped it would.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Built my own. Little plastic case and 4 relays inside. I posted it on here awhile back. $20.00 and some time.


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

there are many inexpensive electrical potting compounds on the market. I have used 3m scotchcast on subsea cables that have been underwater for 20 years and still working.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is mine if you ever need a new one. Don’t do the expandable foam. That’s what my original had in holding the circuit board in place. Wherever foam was, the board corroded.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/help-wtb-lenco-trim-tab-control.65330/#post-586700


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Black liquid neoprene dip or brush on is also a good sealant.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

yea, it's nice to have the switch integrated, but how much would it cost to have a cover on the back.... I have had one installed on my tiller console for 3+ years and it's been fine. But also installed one on my brothers center console and it crapped out within months. I will say that Lenco has excellent customer service and turned around a new one within days. For 300+ for a switch I was glad to see that


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea but If that screws up a trip I would be pretty aggravated. My skiff has to have tabs working. May need to figure a back up plan but it will also help others drive the boat that aren’t used to it using the lights to show placement


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Surprisingly it has proven to be fairly resistant to corrosion. They have had that style set up for a couple years. No issues with my neighbors skiff and it sits on a floating dock, exposed to the elements.
Personally, I'd spray CorossionX HD or LPS3 up in there. You know, like wearing a belt and suspenders...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

That is what they told me. I will use lube and truck on


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have had excellent customer service with Lenco myself. But the exposed components, even treated, does create questions in the marine environment.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

g8rfly said:


> ...For 300+ for a switch...


[coughs up coffee] What? I came here looking for info on trimtab switches, thinking I'd get a lenco switch... will probably stick to what I've got!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It sure has been useful to look down quickly and see position. Especially on these tech skiffs. I really like it, hopefully it lasts.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Looked at the pictures - then read all of the posts... Looks to me as though that switch should come with a sense of humor...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Trim tab position indicators are not critical. When the switches fail, you could replace with marine toggle switches. But then the large square holes would be an eye sore. I have used toggles on all of the skiffs, including the 2019 HB Pro.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Of course not, they sure are nice though.


----------

